# PAX inappropriate touching



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

For the first time, I rated a pax less than 5 stars. After I dropped off his friend, when he was talking to me he would casually touch my arm. Then he put his hand on my thigh...he then asked if he could keep it there. Of course I said NO. He was creeping me out, so when I finally dropped him off I gave him a low rating. Any female drivers having issues like that? One of my male pax suggested getting pepper spray.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Gotta report the guy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Report him


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Third vote for report him. I would've already lost it at his hand on my thigh.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, you guys are right. I took into consideration that he had been drinking. But at least he won't be my pax again!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Report him. But I have to say, if hot girl wanted to touch my thigh, I'd probably give her a 5 star and leave her a tip!


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

You do need to report him. I reported a PAX once and Lyft called me to get the details. They ended up deactivating him.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Pixekchik said:


> For the first time, I rated a pax less than 5 stars. After I dropped off his friend, when he was talking to me he would casually touch my arm. Then he put his hand on my thigh...he then asked if he could keep it there. Of course I said NO. He was creeping me out, so when I finally dropped him off I gave him a low rating. Any female drivers having issues like that? One of my male pax suggested getting pepper spray.


My God seriously, you should immediately have reported him. 
What if he does this to another driver?!?
Those stars mean shit.
Get a dashcam. That's the single best advise.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I thought about getting a dashcam, but then I would have to tell every passenger and get their permission, right? Sounds like a hassle.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Pixekchik said:


> I thought about getting a dashcam, but then I would have to tell every passenger and get their permission, right? Sounds like a hassle.


Hopefully, someone with the requisite knowledge can answer your question on the dash cam laws in the state of California.


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> I thought about getting a dashcam, but then I would have to tell every passenger and get their permission, right? Sounds like a hassle.


 You probably have surveillance cameras in use in Bus and trains in your city! does the bus driver ask every single passenger to give him/her the permission to use cameras?
The big problem with dach cam, is not the permission, but the responsibility, rider is concerned about his/her privacy, since no one can expect how a Uber driver can use recorded videos.
I'm pretty sure Uber self driving cars will be equipped with cameras, and riders will have no issue about that.
Some drivers treat riders like kings and queens, be professional and set boundaries for peace of mind.


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

Report him to your local police dept and Lyft...clearly, this guy is a certified creep.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

How come this never happens to me? Sigh

Sorry it happened to you. I am with everyone else to make sure you report him.....that is what the comments section is for when you end the ride. ALWAYS comment on passengers, good or bad and Lyft will be more on your side in any dealings


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> For the first time, I rated a pax less than 5 stars.


 Most of the ride sharing passengers are subject to be rated less than 5. I guess the problem starts with you being too nice and welcoming.

Guys always try, even harder when they're drunk..

Advice: Be less attractive, beanies & oversize geek glasses would help. Dashcam, spray, tease, 911 on a speed dial.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> I thought about getting a dashcam, but then I would have to tell every passenger and get their permission, right? Sounds like a hassle.


No

Sticker like taxi guys have does the trick

Ask a limo driver at a staging lot, they generally all run em


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Most of the ride sharing passengers are subject to be rated less than 5. I guess the problem starts with you being too nice and welcoming.
> 
> Guys always try, even harder when they're drunk..
> 
> Advice: Be less attractive, beanies & oversize geek glasses would help. Dashcam, spray, tease, 911 on a speed dial.


No way.

Geeky girls are trending

And looking plain and boring, especially with this job, makes drunks think "jackpot"


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Geeky girls are trending
> 
> And looking plain and boring, especially with this job, makes drunks think "jackpot"


What's the solution then, looking too sexy and unapproachable?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> What's the solution then, looking too sexy and unapproachable?


BDSM domme kit!!


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Just put a sign on the dashcam saying it is recording. Havent had any complaints yet on my dashcam, I just explain it protects them and me if they bring it up.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Okay....I'll get a dashcam and post a sticker. Thanks for all the ideas guys!


----------



## Ubercycle (Dec 22, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> Okay....I'll get a dashcam and post a sticker. Thanks for all the ideas guys!


I suggest hiring a cameraman.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

^
$15/hr


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> Yeah, you guys are right. I took into consideration that he had been drinking. But at least he won't be my pax again!


It doesn't matter if he was drinking. Most people can behave appropriately when drunk. Another call to report him to Uber. Call it 'sexual harassment', and they will likely listen.


----------



## tdsu (Sep 4, 2015)

Same thing happened to me and I reported him..not sure if Lyft even replied other to say that we won't be matched again. Maybe because I'm a guy ... such double standards


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> For the first time, I rated a pax less than 5 stars. After I dropped off his friend, when he was talking to me he would casually touch my arm. Then he put his hand on my thigh...he then asked if he could keep it there. Of course I said NO. He was creeping me out, so when I finally dropped him off I gave him a low rating. Any female drivers having issues like that? One of my male pax suggested getting pepper spray.


Girls have to put up with some straight bullshit. I'm sorry you didn't deserve that. I hope you report him so he can't pull that crap again.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> For the first time, I rated a pax less than 5 stars. After I dropped off his friend, when he was talking to me he would casually touch my arm. Then he put his hand on my thigh...he then asked if he could keep it there. Of course I said NO. He was creeping me out, so when I finally dropped him off I gave him a low rating. Any female drivers having issues like that? One of my male pax suggested getting pepper spray.


Yes report him he will get banned and get a tazer not spray. Spray will fly back into your face in the closed space of the car. Also I ask rider to sit in back seat unless the front is need or it is another female passenger. I had one guy do this and that was the end of that when a guy does get in my front seat cause there no room in back I try to joking say something like to problem so long as you keep your hands to your self


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I feel this story I will share is perhaps a response for this thread and could cross over to the one about leaving a drunk passenger, pissing on someone's lawn.

Anyway, a few months ago, I picked up 3 people in front of a bar, all middle-aged, 2 woman and a man, they were plastered. This was to be my last ride, I forgot to turn off the app after the last ride and I didn't want to mess up my acceptability rate. They get in and the APP is acting weird. It questioning my picking them up. Then I notice the destination is 100 miles away. Slurred out of the mouth of one of the women, she says we are just 5 minutes away. I think for a moment, is this their ride or did they just hail me down. The slurred woman is answering to the name on the account and looks relatively like her too. She is way to drunk to make an intelligible sentence. We are making a couple of stops I'm told, so they direct me. First the other woman gets off at a parking lot of a bar. Then the man directs me up the hill to the woman's apartment building. I am directed to drive into the underground parking lot and let them off at the elevator. The woman has a hard time keying open the structure. I tried to suggest I drop them off outside but no, she gets it open and hops back in the car.

Once they get out, I end the ride and the woman says, after I let him in, I will come down and let you out and give you a tip. Ooops, I ended the ride and apparently I'm stuck in here. She goes up, they are laughing and giggling. It must be over 5 minutes, I cannot make a call because I ended the ride and the signal isn't so great. I drive to the gate hoping it opens, I just want to go home. It doesn't. I'm just waiting and hoping someone else comes home. She then calls to me and I see her by a column (where the switch was) and the gate starts to open. I go to wave her bye, and she hops into the passenger seat, throws a $10 and says take me to the bar my friend is at. I say I cannot, I ended the ride, sorry. She says she will call for me once we leave the underground. What can I do, I cannot push her out. I figure it is just going to be less than 5 minutes tops. As we drive, she is asking questions, and slurring out her life story. We get to the bottom of the hill, she never put her seat belt or call for another lyft ride.

I pull up at the bar she tells me she can tell I am one of the good ones, and that I should contact her. She slurs stuff about her business that helps people and, is amazing and she is some minor celebrity who is filthy rich now and drops her card with "personal number" in my cup holder, she has her hand on my thigh and tells me that she has love for me and do I love her. In the inside I am laughing hysterically at this drunk woman yet annoyed as all hell that she won't just get out. I'm like, don't you want to see if your friend is there, and make a movement so her hand falls off. Then she says abruptly, she doesn't want to go there and points across the street to another bar with about 3 men hanging at the door. She says to pull up there, and she has some friends in there she has to talk to first, and to wait here. Now she is like ordering me about and we aren't even on an app. I'm not going to be her personal driver as she bar hops the playa del rey, so after she gets out and goes inside, I floor it and drive around the corner and turn off my app so that she could not ring for another ride and get me. I started to feel bad and was some distance I looked over to the bar and did not see her stumbling around the parking lot drunk and figured she would be fine. So I just went home.

Later I googled her and she was a minor, minor celebrity in the 80s and now was managing a spa in the town I am living in now, strange coincidence. But I didn't know if she was just drunk and loving everyone (I've been there), hitting on me or was a madam with a spa front and recruiting but I didn't intended to find out.

I don't think it matters if it as man or a woman that touches you, it's just a nuisance and it's violating your personal space. These are strangers and they are drunk too. But what do you do when a drunk gets in? I usually try to manage my driving people to the party, not picking up after the party, but sometimes it does not work out and a few slip in.


----------

